

Ask HN: Flash Open WRT to TP-Link WR703n v1.7 - gillis

I&#x27;ve recently received multiple TP-Link WR703n routers which I intended to flash Open WRT onto. However, in v1.7 of the stock firmware, a checksum validation is preformed and only allows TP-Link firmware to be flashed to the router.<p>I&#x27;ve seen 2 or 3 work-arounds based off of the &quot;Parental Control&quot; bug found by BugBlue but haven&#x27;t had any luck when executing the instructions provided by these tutorials.<p>If anyone has any thoughts I would very much appreciate to hear them.
======
noonespecial
Unfortunately, your best bet is to treat it as a bricked unit and go after it
with the tiny little serial pads inside.

I made a little pogo-pin fitting for mine so I can just pop the covers off and
stick the rig down into it and send new firmware over serial.

~~~
chatmasta
The checksum happens when you upload the firmware to flash. OP did not brick
router.

------
chatmasta
I faced a similar problem with a different model recently. This forum post [0]
helped me. You can probably do something similar, or maybe even used the
linked binary blob.

[0]
[https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=206667#p206667](https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=206667#p206667)

